

The Web Is Passing Most of You By… And You are Asleep - ilamont
http://technosailor.aaronbrazell.com/2010/08/13/the-web-is-passing-most-of-you-by-and-you-are-asleep/

======
anigbrowl
Strongly agree, not withstanding the gratuitous swearing. Mobile browsing has
radically reduced my tolerance for designer cruft; if things don't improve
soon there's going to be an opening for a mobile browser that specializes in
filtering and caching web pages to speed up navigation.

Note to admins: if my browser string indicates I'm using a smartphone, then
I'm going to be gone after about 20 seconds. 80%+ of my mobile browsing is for
the purpose of reading news, but 80%+ of what I'm downloading is eye candy.
I've started blocking the worst offenders.

~~~
ks
* if things don't improve soon there's going to be an opening for a mobile browser that specializes in filtering and caching web pages to speed up navigation*

Opera Mini already does this I think.

~~~
anigbrowl
To some extent, but I don't find it terribly usable in its current form. But
at least they're trying.

------
MicahWedemeyer
_Everyone has a smartphone_

Fuck. That. Shit.

You know who always says this? People with smart phones. It's amazing how
having a smart phone convinces you that everyone has one. You also are
convinced that they have your exact model of smart phone. Buy an iPhone? Guess
what, suddenly everyone has one and you should be writing iPhone apps.
Android? No way, nobody has one of those.

Mobile is definitely an interesting area to look at, but always trying to be
on the cusp of the next big thing just means you'll spin your wheels a lot
chasing stuff that doesn't pan out. Just ask everyone who touted Wave as "The
thing you need to f-ing know right now!!!1!11!"

Don't be scared of getting passed over by the next hotness. Just look at all
the plenty of companies making money on stuff that's old and tired. Wanna make
money? Look at email! Groupon, Mailchimp, and a whole host of other companies
are making money hand over fist. Try tell them about how email is dead.

------
ck2
What is with the non-stop vulgarity? Trying to be "hip" somehow?

Your message is lost when one can't respect how you are saying it.

~~~
Estragon

      Your message is lost when one can't respect how you are saying it.
    

Although, in this case, the main role for the vulgarity seems to be covering
for the fact that the author _has_ no message.

    
    
      "The RIGHT data to the RIGHT person at the RIGHT time on
      the RIGHT device. Data first, Device LAST." 
    

This sounds good, but what does it actually mean, practically speaking? That
we should be targeting SMS on old phones that Haitians use in national
catastrophes? That doesn't sound like a very good business strategy...

------
c1sc0
I've been trying to convince people to design and code for mobile devices
_first_ for a while now. I'm always amazed at the corporate resistance against
this. I'm so forwarding this, swearing included. Good thing is that in my
startup I do whatever i want.

------
DenisM
Can we please not have these inflammatory and uncivilized things on HN? I'm
sure if there was a point to it, someone else would have written it down with
less drama and more substance.

Thanks.

------
golateef
Right-time > Real-time.

